# Stance on Drug caution



## Christopher23 (Sep 15, 2016)

I Have a simple caution for possession of a controlled substance (class A)

I need some serious advice on the stance of SA high commission on this:-

Is it possible to submit a cover letter type document and character references with my visa application?

I had just lost my grandfather and was suffering with mild depression, this is backed up in my doctors notes, I am fully rehabilitated and more driven than ever. I have an offer from a university in South Africa.

I also have 8 months out of the last 16 doing voluntary work in Tanzania, environmental outreach/education.



Please chip In with any thoughts.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

have you tried contacting them directly for advice?


----------



## Christopher23 (Sep 15, 2016)

VFS global have said that the visa application centre will advise me during my appointment and just to submit documents as per the specification..

It just seems a bit odd that I may not be able to certify my character and experiences etc.. for example If they don't allow me to submit references all of my experience over the past few years will count for nothing? Perhaps I should just take them along in vain hope?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

What does your UK police clearance say?

They only normally record convictions for really nasty stuff like murder and robbery etc. Since you weren't even charged and convicted there won't be anything shown against your record. I have a whole load of driving convictions (including driving bans) dating back to the early 80's and nothing showed up on my PCC


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

I second what Oyibopeppeh said.

Also, I would have a "just in case" file with me to take for anything that you might feel will enhance your case if there is a negative tick on your police clearance.

We weren't in the same situation, but when we did our initial application for a life partner visa in the UK, we had spent quite a bit of time apart because of UK visa restrictions for me. We had a "definitely needed" file and a "could be used as additional proof" file - which the very kind lady begged us not to hand over as our pile was about four bricks high already.


----------

